# MIUI Launcher that isnt qq



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am running muiu launcher but qqlauncher sucks and has no options why hasn't anyone made one on launcher pro or adw? I hope real miui comes out soon...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Because we own an android phone not an iPhone? If you wanted an iPhone interface, why not just, (wait for it), buy an iPhone? QQ Launcher does the MIUI interface quite well, I don't think you will find anything remotely close to that anytime soon.

Also, most 3G phones support the MIUI ROM so why not just go switch back to 3G?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am running muiu launcher but qqlauncher sucks and has no options why hasn't anyone made one on launcher pro or adw? I hope real miui comes out soon...


im still betting miui for the tbolt will not be ready until x-mas or so. they have made progress but the more they fix, the more that breaks. at least that's the way im understanding it currently.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Because we own an android phone not an iPhone? If you wanted an iPhone interface, why not just, (wait for it), buy an iPhone? QQ Launcher does the MIUI interface quite well, I don't think you will find anything remotely close to that anytime soon.
> 
> Also, most 3G phones support the MIUI ROM so why not just go switch back to 3G?


One, I didn't say I was wanting an iphone? Maybe have the a close to iphone interface, yes, but what's wrong with that? I like the clean look of it. Two, why would I pay the full price for another phone just so I can run MIUI...?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Because we own an android phone not an iPhone? If you wanted an iPhone interface, why not just, (wait for it), buy an iPhone? QQ Launcher does the MIUI interface quite well, I don't think you will find anything remotely close to that anytime soon.
> 
> Also, most 3G phones support the MIUI ROM so why not just go switch back to 3G?


the hold up for miui is because the tbolt has simultaneous data/talk. it's doesn't matter if you switch it to 3g only.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> One, I didn't say I was wanting an iphone? Maybe have the a close to iphone interface, yes, but what's wrong with that? I like the clean look of it. Two, why would I pay the full price for another phone just so I can run MIUI...?


Understandable I apologize for my "brutal" remarks. MIUI in a launcher is a little hard to do as anyone who has used MIUI knows there are a lot of little features that make it what it is not just the look.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the hold up for miui is because the tbolt has simultaneous data/talk. it's doesn't matter if you switch it to 3g only.


What I meant by that is phones that are 3G only (OG Droid, Droid X/2, Incredible) have it readily available.

We don't have it because China does not have LTE yet, so no Thunderbolt in China, so the developers of MIUI refuse to port it for us since they are getting nothing in return. Most of the current U.S. phones that have it have it because there is a similar device in China, that made it an easy port.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What I meant by that is phones that are 3G only (OG Droid, Droid X/2, Incredible) have it readily available.
> 
> We don't have it because China does not have LTE yet, so no Thunderbolt in China, so the developers of MIUI refuse to port it for us since they are getting nothing in return.


they sound pretty stuck up to me then. i hope our devs can pull it off.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> they sound pretty stuck up to me then. i hope our devs can pull it off.


Yea, if you look at the other 4G phones from Verizon no one has MIUI. Also, fixxxer you think we have it bad? Go check out the LG Revolution's Development page. 1 Thread, and you think we have it rough =P.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

well dam...i wish I could just use LPP and resize the miui icon pack to the bigger size like miui


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yea, if you look at the other 4G phones from Verizon no one has MIUI. Also, fixxxer you think we have it bad? Go check out the LG Revolution's Development page. 1 Thread, and you think we have it rough =P.


the revolution is a nice phone, i almost bought it too.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

CC268 said:


> well dam...i wish I could just use LPP and resize the miui icon pack to the bigger size like miui


i believe golauncher has a miui/iphone theme.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i believe golauncher has a miui/iphone theme.


Has an iphone theme but its 5x5 so doesnt look realistic and the icons are tiny


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Has an iphone theme but its 5x5 so doesnt look realistic and the icons are tiny


well at this point its QQlauncher or wait for miui.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Has an iphone theme but its 5x5 so doesnt look realistic and the icons are tiny


You do know you can change it to another grid (4×4, etc.) right? Go Launcher is pretty customizable.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a MIUI theme for Go Launcher. I am using it. I cant recall what it is, but i will find it later as i am under the weather a bit and going to lay down. If you search for it, im sure it will pop up. There are a few if im not mistaken.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

MIUI is coming people!!! We have some tricks up our sleeves right now, and soon enough the public will know!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> MIUI is coming people!!! We have some tricks up our sleeves right now, and soon enough the public will know!!!!! ;-)


orly?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"DroidVicious said:


> MIUI is coming people!!! We have some tricks up our sleeves right now, and soon enough the public will know!!!!! ;-)


Aaaaaah the excitement is unbearable. Haha


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"DroidVicious said:


> MIUI is coming people!!! We have some tricks up our sleeves right now, and soon enough the public will know!!!!! ;-)


Please new born, baby infant Jesus, with your golden fleece diapers.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

"watson387 said:


> You do know you can change it to another grid (4×4, etc.) right? Go Launcher is pretty customizable.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


Yes but can you make the dock 4x4? Plus the icons are way smaller than minuit launcher


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yes but can you make the dock 4x4? Plus the icons are way smaller than minuit launcher


You can change the number of buttons on the dock. Did you even try Go out and check any of the settings?

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

"watson387 said:


> You can change the number of buttons on the dock. Did you even try Go out and check any of the settings?
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


Yea I have fairly extensively. Don't get me wrong it looks great my only ccomplaint is I don't believe I can make the icons big enough


----------

